# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  Finder not turning on

## MopBanana

After unblocking the nozzle of my printer, it would not turn on when I pressed the power button. I have tried many things, such as changing the fuse in the plug, and it still will not turn on. When I hold down one of the switches at the corners of the printer and move the extruder quickly, the green indicator lights on the switches turn on.

----------

